

Cvim – much more powerful alternative to vimium - h43z
https://github.com/1995eaton/chromium-vim

======
krisdol
Thanks, I'll definitely check it out. I love vim bindings in the browser and I
want to go back to the xmonad route on my new workstation. Having
vimium/vimperator/pentadactyl made that a lot easier.

